# What Colour is Best



## Mr Pompey (Sep 4, 2007)

I appreciate this may be subjective but some colours of cars look great and on in others they look bad

I'm on the look out for an 03 or 04 x-Trail and wonder colour other owners have been pleased with in terms of the paintwork e.g. looks, swirl / scratches, looks clean even when not etc. I always like metalic black and is a pain to keep clean but looks fantastic when it is. Als its a colur that shows up swirls.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i love either white or silver on most vehicles.


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

I prefer white or silver as a colour. My X Trail is a silver and looks great, even when dirty.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr Pompey said:


> I always like metalic black and is a pain to keep clean but looks fantastic when it is. Als its a colur that shows up swirls.


You have already ruled out the darker colours with your statement, so you have a limited choice of the remaining colours


----------



## Mr Pompey (Sep 4, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> You have already ruled out the darker colours with your statement, so you have a limited choice of the remaining colours


Definately not ruled out a dark colour. I've a metallic black Honda Civic type R. It takes some work but it looks fantastic in black

Alas I'm selling it to make way for a Nissan X-Trail. I'm looking currently......


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mr Pompey said:


> Definately not ruled out a dark colour. I've a metallic black Honda Civic type R. It takes some work but it looks fantastic in black
> 
> Alas I'm selling it to make way for a Nissan X-Trail. I'm looking currently......


In this case, you can't go wrong with a Black exy  Ask me LOL (still looks brand new after almost 5 years)


----------



## Mr Pompey (Sep 4, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> In this case, you can't go wrong with a Black exy  Ask me LOL (still looks brand new after almost 5 years)


Cool, one with the smoked glass windows would be ideal. Surprisingly I'm not finding a lot of choice in the UK around the 10-11k mark. I'll just have to be patient but hopefully with the 2007 X-trail out there should be a few being traded in!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

I like this colour best








But it wasn't available when I bought mine in 2005. It had just been deleted.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

The sharpest X-Trails I've seen are white but ours is silver.
White looks great when clean but only when perfectly clean.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

We can suggest what we like for colours, but you need to decide what you want to purchase. You go with what looks good for you. A brighter colour may be a bit more of a challenge to keep clean, but at least you will be happy with the end result of a good washing/waxing. There are many people that buy a gray coloured vehicle because it looks cleaner for longer period of time. In actuality, it is still dirty and still needs to be kept clean in order to keep the paint/clear coat in good shape. 

As for my opinion about a colour, well, I have always liked red. With that being said, my X-Trail (that I will be owning this coming Friday) is red. When red is washed and waxed along with shiny tires, that look makes it worth every minute spent on the process. Mind you, when she gets dirty, she doesn't have the luster. This makes it fun to get her back to her original beauty. 

Ultimately, it is all about pride, commitment, dedication, and care for your vehicle's outer shell (paint/clear coat). There are so many elements that take away from a vehicle's finish, it is hard to keep a vehicle shiny and clean all of the time. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm all for getting a colour that matches the local mud. If you've got red mud get a red one, for brown mud get a brown one.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

flynn said:


> I'm all for getting a colour that matches the local mud. If you've got red mud get a red one, for brown mud get a brown one.


Another reason to get white in Canada...it matches the snow!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Another reason to get white in Canada...it matches the snow!


Exactly. All those polar bears can't be wrong.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> Exactly. All those polar bears can't be wrong.


I didn't know polar bears could drive?


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> I didn't know polar bears could drive?


They can't. But no-one wants to argue with them.

(I can say that because they don't know where I live.)


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

At least they have good taste in vehicles.:thumbup:


----------

